# Haircut!



## jenneses (Aug 1, 2012)

Today Chase went to the groomer. While it's not exactly what I requested, whatever, it's done and he'll have to grow out. Still he looks adorable so I'm gonna share.

Before cut (see the feathers? I wanted to keep those):









After cut:

















Hope you enjoyed.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

yeah, they did the same thing to a friends Border Collie (well, actually, 2 different groomers did the same thing to both his Borders)
Hawk b/4...









Hawk after...

















you don't shave a Border Collie!!!!!!


----------



## jenneses (Aug 1, 2012)

This is the 2nd groomer whose done this. Weird thing is they didn't shave his bum or his tail... Not sure why not. I think I'll just start grooming him myself. I just didn't want to bother buying the clippers and scissors. Nor did I feel like doing it myself.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

You should tell them that's not what you want.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

That is why I groom my own dogs ... though it took a few years to get the look I really wanted. Lol! My Schnauzer/Poodles would have cost me a fortune in grooming fees. I am now learning how to "strip" my newest Schnauzer mix pup Eddee. It is a good thing hair grows!

Your pup is still gorgeous!  Maybe you should find a good photo in a magazine that is similar to what look you want the next time. I would certainly hope they could follow a visual reference! :/


----------



## Engström (Jul 19, 2012)

awesome haircut.. did you do it yourself?


----------



## Contact_Zone (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh dear...those "groomers" have absolutely NO CLUE to what they are doing !
No, you don't shave Border Collies, you don't shave any of the herding breeds, and not any type of spaniel or setter !

And I'm not even talking about feathers or looks...but about the function of the dog's coat.
Shaving these dogs shortens the overcoat (wich protects the dog from rain and dirt), the undercoat wil grow longer, so the coat is going to absorb dirt and humidity instead of repelling it.







Engström said:


> did you do it *yourself*?





jenneses said:


> Today Chase *went to the groomer*


!?!?!


----------



## jenneses (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm got to figure out how to groom it myself at this point. I mean, I figured out a schnauzer cut once upon a time, I can do this. I'm going to buy a coat king to thin out the undercoat as it grows and purchase some thinning shears.


----------



## Contact_Zone (Oct 5, 2010)

That is probably you best option, if you have the time.

Chase is gorgeous !
Unfortunately, his coat is now ruined, spaniels are supposed to be hand-plucked/stripped, and the coat will not grow back to it's original silkiness.
(Schnauzers are also supposed to be plucked/stripped too, by the way).

I really hate groomers who ruin spaniel's coats.


----------



## jenneses (Aug 1, 2012)

Contact_Zone said:


> That is probably you best option, if you have the time.
> 
> Chase is gorgeous !
> Unfortunately, his coat is now ruined, spaniels are supposed to be hand-plucked/stripped, and the coat will not grow back to it's original silkiness.
> ...


Yes they are. Fun times for all there. Though in the summer when the schnauzer was getting muddy and matting a lot (due to parents poor grooming), I did use a comb on clippers (2 inches) to reduce overall length. And went over once a week to rubber glove and rake. I'm hoping that because Chase is a puppy his coat won't be too damaged.


----------

